# Kings @ Raptors, Jan. 29th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Sacramento Kings* (18-25) @ *Toronto Raptors* (14-30)
January 29th, 2006, 7:00 PM EST
TSN





































*Mike Bibby, Kevin Martin, Ron Artest, Kenny Thomas, Brad Miller*















<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/psow0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Pape Sow*</center>


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

We definately lost that game, gurantee anyone on the raps dat plays the 3 spot wont score no more than 10 pts dat game


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it just me, or is does the "5" on Miller's armband look drawn on. I doubt this will happen, but I really really hope the Raptors will win. A win for us is looooooong overdue.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great, our schedule isn't getting any ****ing easier. It'd be a lot better if we got the Kings pre-trade. Bleah


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Francisco Garcia >> Joey Graham.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

^ me > you


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

damn i hope we get the win would be nice through this tuff period.. i jus dont have the optimism i had 2 weeks ago.. blah.. go raps


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

u kno for sure that brad miller is gonan light us up. he's gonna either get 30 points or 20 assists, take ur pick. lol


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

gonna be a hard game for us to win, the Kings lost their first game with Ron in the lineup so lets hope he is still trying to get used to their game.

I predict a 110-94 loss


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope the Raps can win this one. We're overdue.

Prediction: 104-101 WIN.

*Lets  Go Raptors*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Kings will take this one and I certainly won't be upset about it.

I like Kevin Martin a lot more than I do Mike James.

Denver just lost two in a row. I hope the Kings can go on a streak with Artest now in the lineup.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

I would actually like to have Hoffa in the lineup tonite ... i can't believe i just said that but its true. Whoever tries to guard Miller is going to get owned.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Finally, a Sunday Raptors game is played at 7:00pm ET.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Finally, a Sunday Raptors game is played at 7:00pm ET.


Bah I like afternoon games
Now I'll be switching between the Simpsons/Family guy and this tonight


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am kinda happy the schedule changed cause im at work now and wouldnt always be close to a radio


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

nwt said:


> Bah I like afternoon games
> Now I'll be switching between the Simpsons/Family guy and this tonight


hah same here


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

^ i LOVE your sig (Fire Richard Peddie) =)


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

It's kind of a nice change to have the Raps game during the evening tonight. Allowed me catch up on what was happenin' on ABC. Great game between the Cavs and Suns (Nash for mvp). Sadly I'll be missing the Rockets/Spurs game which should be a dandy because T-Mac is in the line-up, but I have hockey so bleh. I'll get home around a half hour after the Raps game has started so hopefully Bosh will have taken Kenny Thomas to school and back by the time I get home. Jalen Rose should have a big game if he's gettin' guarded by Kevin Martin. He'll be at the line a fair amount because Martin should bite for that head and shoulder fake all night long.

My Prediction
----------------------------------------------
Raps jump out to an early lead and get the
crowd into the ball game but the Kings lead by
Mike Bibby make a run late in the 2nd which
continues in the 3rd and they hold off a late
4th quarter run by the surging raps.

*Final Score*
Sacramento - 106
Toronto - 99

*High Point Getters (SAC)*

Mike Bibby - 34
Brad Miller - 25
Ron Artest - 20

*High Point Getters (TOR)*

Chris Bosh - 29
Jalen Rose - 21
Mike James - 16

*High Rebounds*

Sacramento - Kenny Thomas (12)
Toronto - Chris Bosh (10)

*High Assists*

Sacramento - Mike Bibby (8)
Toronto - Mike James (9)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The spread for this game is pretty good, for the gamblers on the site.

Kings +1.5pts.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Kings up two with 8 and half in the first remaining.

Looks like Pape gets called for ticky-tac fouls too.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Strange, I know, but I'm really not as interested when Hoffa isn't in the game. Sad really.

Goal-tending call on Pape Sow. Unfortunate.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Down one after the first quarter. Man our defense has a long way to come.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

young guns playing pretty well together. good to hear Joey having an impact.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

60 points and up by 5 after the first half. Not too shabby.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Pape Sow just rejected Kenny Thomas!!!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Good to see Sam keeping Joey in the game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike Bibby just tied the ball game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i really dont like Mike James, he realluy stagnates our offense when he is on the floor, the offense runs soo much nicer when Calderon is running it.Mikes James looks more for his own shot, i really cant stand it...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Nice win for the Raptors.


good job with the jinx there young fella....


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> good job with the jinx there young fella....


I edited it. Don't worry, I have a feeling the Raps are going to win.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Come on Raptors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

111-110 Raptors with :31.9 seconds left in the 4th Quarter.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This is starting to remind me of the Nets/Raptors game......

Cmon Raptors!!!!!!!!!!! Play DEFENCE.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors don't deserve to win this game if they do, by the looks of the stats. Outrebounded by 15 to the KINGS? And what the hell is up with Bosh's inability to get double doubles lately?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Its a tied ball game, folks.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike James misses the shot.
We are going into overtime.
Tied at 112.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like this biatch is going to OT.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ridiculous. All we had to do was hit two free throws. Why can't this team hit two ****ing free throws?!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

We're not gonna win this in OT


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

freggin Mike James....i really dont like him...he ALWAYS takes the big shot...has he made one yet!!!!!!! NO GIVE IT TO BOSH GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, we have to close games out in the 4th quarter, because whichever team has the momentum will win in OT, and that team ain't us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> freggin Mike James....i really dont like him...he ALWAYS takes the big shot...has he made one yet!!!!!!! NO GIVE IT TO BOSH GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!



Agreed.



Bosh is the (future) superstar of this team.

He needs to be the one taking the big shots.


I hope the Raps get rid of James next season.


Calderon is alot better pass-first point guard.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

115-112 Kings. Ugh.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh just got the Tech.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! Bsoh Is Heated....im Loving It...he Just Got Teched But He Is Mad As Helll And It Shows Soo Much Heart...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Holy **** Bosh is mad.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

---, with the tech as well.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! Bosh Is Heated....im Loving It...he Just Got Teched But He Is Mad As Helll And It Shows Soo Much Heart...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh just kicked something on his way to the locker room.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

What's with the extra 5 mins? Why can't we play properly for 5 mins more?? Sac is on the road, we've been playing good the whole game, and in 5 minutes it's all gone


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

shows stupidity costing them a point in overtime!!! if he knew how to hit free throws down the stretch team wouldnt be in this situation!! one thing bosh isnt and that is clutch!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Only down by 4. Come on Raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yesssssssssssssss. Loose ball foul against the Kings!!!!!! We gotta capitalize.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Game ****ing over.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MIke who???? MIKE JAMES!!!! Mike who??? Mike James!!!!!
Mike James for threeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea trade mike james man i wish u guys were GM's ive always wanted to see a team go 0-82


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors ball!!!!! Loose ball foul against the Kings.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mike James is hot and cold like a mother****ing faucet. One minute he misses a key free throw that ends up allowing overtime, the next he hits a crucial 3. It makes a lot more sense than pinning this game on Bosh who hit 7-9 free throws in the game.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh, thank God Mo hit those two.

I couldn't bear another key miss at the line after Chris and Mike.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Uhmm Kings ball... plus a foul by CV.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow Courtside Live sucks. Apologize for being late on all the news LOL.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Dammit Bibby.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****in' A man, ****in' A...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH my god!!! JALEN ROSE!!!!!!!! JALEN ROSE!!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh ****!!!! Did The Raptors Just Win?!?!?!?!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

YESSS Rose!!!RAPS WINNNNNNNNNN


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors Win!!!!! Raptors Win!!!!!! Raptors Win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Eat that Bibby.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This is one of the craziesst games i=ve ever seen


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wow that was a really exciting game!!! i loved it


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

nwt said:


> We're not gonna win this in OT


Lies! Stop spreading lies!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

LETS GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!
Jalen Rose, Cap'n Crunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea but he was 2 for 4 with the game on the line!!!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Whos birthday is it Rose?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Game of the year?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

that game has left me exhausted


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Game of the year?


good game but definitely not game of the year, that would have been the new jersey game.
NBA game of the year was sonics vs suns


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

wow can't believe we won. lol


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

what a game, after Bosh got ejected I basically gave up on us winning. After Rose missing so many shots today, I can forgive him with that one, is it too early to say that Captain Crunch is back? these are the moments we enjoy as Raps fans, even though we don't win titles every year its these games I watch that satisfy me. 

gotta give props to Mike Bibby...wow looked like he was in that same form from the Kings-Lakers series a couple of years ago.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Our pick and roll defense tonight was just deplorable. How many times can they run that play before we send a third defender towards the paint to prevent Miller from backing down our guard? Like, they weren't swinging the ball around, and when Artest got the ball he was erratic. Plus Martin didn't have a shot I think from the start of the fourth quarter on.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

awesome game, i love it. I really wish we had one go to player, i really hope Bosh can turn into that sooner rather then later, and get the ball out of Mike James' hands. Today i declare that we trade James at the deadline to see what we can get, i really dont want him back with that raptors. He holds the ball wayy too much, and i have a bad feeling about him being one of those one year wonder type players always looking to get his own before the team. Trade him at the deadline, make it happen Embry.


----------



## Radius (Aug 3, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Whos birthday is it Rose?


I'll say Happy birthday capitan cranch :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How scary is Chris Bosh when he's mad?
Did that make you feel better!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Radius said:


> I'll say Happy birthday capitan cranch :banana: :banana: :banana:


lol. agreed =) Mo Pete and Jalen Rose are my heros! hhahaha. I'm glad to see Mo finally got out of his slump. Not only does this game go down in our win column, it was a HUGE emotional victory as well.

WOot! GO RAPS!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

we had to win that one for chris. he put on a show in terms of his intensity and will to win- he choked me up tonight, he wanted it so bad. and don't think he didn't know he committed his 6th. he was just pissed he couldn't play anymore. then watching him irate on the sidelines... that was angrier than almost anyone i've seen this year (anywhere) and yet the only obscenity that left his mouth was "bull****". chris bosh is a great guy. he's going to be a great leader.

but i couldn't help but think that a lot of that outburst, that paroxysm of anger, was rooted in the events of the last few weeks. that frustration, almost sadness, needed an outlet and it got one tonight.

mike, mo and jalen absolutely deserve credit for pulling it out for us. we probably didn't deserve to win it in ot but they didn't deserve to even get to ot, so it all worked out the way it should've.

can't remember the last time the emotion from a game has stuck with me for so long... man, i'm probably gonna be thinking about this for a while. that was a ride.

peace


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

ballocks said:


> we had to win that one for chris. he put on a show in terms of his intensity and will to win- he choked me up tonight, he wanted it so bad. and don't think he didn't know he committed his 6th. he was just pissed he couldn't play anymore. then watching him irate on the sidelines... that was angrier than almost anyone i've seen this year (anywhere) and yet the only obscenity that left his mouth was "bull****". chris bosh is a great guy. he's going to be a great leader.
> 
> but i couldn't help but think that a lot of that outburst, that paroxysm of anger, was rooted in the events of the last few weeks. that frustration, almost sadness, needed an outlet and it got one tonight.
> 
> ...


Agreed. With everything. I'm still hyped up from the game. =) :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> How scary is Chris Bosh when he's mad?
> Did that make you feel better!!!


Haha, yeah. I saw him kicking something on his way to the locker room. 
What a game that was, I really thought we lost it after Bibby kept knocking down those shots.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

What Bosh did was moronic. He could have cost us the game. Why the hell does he decide to blow up in the late 4th quarter in a close game? Come on, Chris. If I was Sam Mitchell I would have been in Bosh's face telling him to shut the hell up.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> What Bosh did was moronic. He could have cost us the game. Why the hell does he decide to blow up in the late 4th quarter in a close game? Come on, Chris. If I was Sam Mitchell I would have been in Bosh's face telling him to shut the hell up.


it was actually early in overtime. lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

_At least one fan didn't think much of fired general manager Rob Babcock. The fan held up a sign that read 'I miss Babcock like I miss 'Yogi' in reference to former Raptor Michael 'Yogi' Stewart who was barely played when he was with Toronto._

-- Yahoo

Was it Raptor Killer guy?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> _At least one fan didn't think much of fired general manager Rob Babcock. The fan held up a sign that read 'I miss Babcock like I miss 'Yogi' in reference to former Raptor Michael 'Yogi' Stewart who was barely played when he was with Toronto._
> 
> -- Yahoo
> 
> Was it Raptor Killer guy?


LOL! I didn't see it on TV. I saw some guy with a "salami and cheese" poster though. Throughout the game, Leo kept telling Chuck not to yell it out, just in case Chuck jinxes the Raptors' lead. Haha.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

_Bosh picked up his sixth foul when Bibby drove for a layup earlier in overtime. Bosh didn't like the call and picked up a costly technical. 

"You look at the replay and you let me know if that was a foul," Bosh said. "Everybody keeps saying it's OK, but you got to draw the line sometime. I got fed up with it. I'm not saying what I did was wrong. I think it helped us out."

(from yahoo.com)_

What do you guys think about that call?

I say the call could've been left uncalled or called the way it had been. But someone explain this: "I think it helped us out." That call could potentially have cost the Raps the game and it didn't really look like it picked up the team too much emotionally.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh usually plants his feet and lets guys go past him like some kind of tree. He gets beat off the dribble by anyone with a pulse and doesn't contest layups. He is afraid of taking fouls, big time.

Once he learns to move his feet and position himself better the calls will go his way. Until then I don't know why he expects to get the benefit of the doubt. He is very often a lazy defender and it's frustrating to watch.

On that call he ran into the post but didn't intend to block the shot. He jumped straight up with his arms up as Bibby went past him. I don't know what his strategy was but refs are going to call that, whether Bibby initiates the contact or not. Do something or do nothing.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

vigilante said:


> What Bosh did was moronic. He could have cost us the game. Why the hell does he decide to blow up in the late 4th quarter in a close game? Come on, Chris. If I was Sam Mitchell I would have been in Bosh's face telling him to shut the hell up.


honestly, v, i'm not asking facetiously, but did you even see the game? i find it hard to understand how anyone could get "in his face" for what he did.

i'll just write this for some people who didn't see the game but only that highlight on sportsdesk or whatever: when bosh got called for the foul, and for the ~ 90 second sequence that followed it, the stadium was a _morgue_. i felt devastated myself. i felt like i was on some of the heaviest drugs i've ever taken in my life, staring at the screen like a zombie. i got the feeling that the arena was feeling similar. there was nothing left in the tank.

it wasn't just the foul, for that matter, that led to that reaction. it was, well, the 11 point lead we squandered down the stretch that led to overtime, it was bosh's block on bibby that should have sealed the game but didn't since mj hit only 1 of 2 at the stripe for us (which then let ron ron tie it up on the next possession), it was jalen's decision to toss the ball out top to mike at the end of regulation instead of drop it down to chris to win the game for us _again_; honestly, i don't want to have it overlooked, it was the entire season reaching a climax in the man's blood.

think about what's happened over the past two weeks. think about what's happened over the past two months (all the close games/losses). think about what's happened over the past two years. think about how he's handled it all throughout and how young he still is.

i just don't understand how anyone could blame chris for what happened. you can only take so much. and *he did it primarily because he wanted to play the rest of the game*. that rips my heart apart. he wanted to lead us to victory in an otherwise meaningless game/season. he knew how we all felt when the whistle blew, we were relying on him so heavily that i'm sure he could feel it. in other words, he knew he was chris bosh. it was omnipresent across the arena (imo). *chris wanted to fight for us*, he knew the emptiness that his 6th foul left in the hearts of his fans, he knew how important he was and he embraced it- the foul was crippling and he just wanted to turn back time.

he learned how to lead tonight, i think. ****, i'm proud of him. i don't get sentimental that often, especially for basketball games (!), but my god, this game was a season. it was two. it was five. this game defined his career and if anyone would have gotten "in his face and tell him to shut up" i would've checked myself into counselling tomorrow morning.

sam was silent. mike was silent. jalen was silent. the bench was silent. the williams brothers were silent. the fans were silent. the tank was _empty_. mo pete proved himself as our greatest leader tonight by stepping in as well as he possibly could have done, but he was also silent and also _empty_. 

i thought it was heroic.



and for that reason, i think jalen's shot was the biggest in raptors history.

peace


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Out of all the games this season, I had to miss this one. 
I saw the hi-lights, seemed like an exciting game. 
Nice shot by Jalen to end it.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

ballocks said:


> he learned how to lead tonight, i think. ****, i'm proud of him. i don't get sentimental that often, especially for basketball games (!), but my god, this game was a season. it was two. it was five. this game defined his career and if anyone would have gotten "in his face and tell him to shut up" i would've checked myself into counselling tomorrow morning.
> 
> sam was silent. mike was silent. jalen was silent. the bench was silent. the williams brothers were silent. the fans were silent. the tank was _empty_. mo pete proved himself as our greatest leader tonight by stepping in as well as he possibly could have done, but he was also silent and also _empty_.
> 
> ...


and all the other stuff you said. After reading that, I change my view on Bosh's reaction. I guess I was too caught up in the actual game/win to see that.

Repped.

Oh, and someone needs to tell Mike James that when Bosh is on the floor, he is the team's first option. Other than that, Mike James really got his shooting together for the team in OT and Jalen Rose got a fantastic birthday present from the bball gods with that game-winning shot. I hope this win keeps the Raps pumped up and momentum will continue to stay with the raps into the next game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

ballocks, all i have to say is WOW!! Since i have joined bbb.net that is one of the greatest posts i have ever read. Honestly that may have been one of the greatest opinions i have read in my entire life. That had me chocked up a little bit. brilliant just pure brilliance. Telll me you are the one im gonna be reading in the star from now on. Tell me you want to be a journalist of something to do with writing...b/c u clearly have a gift. good job man...wonderful post....absolutely amazing.


----------



## ellas_raps (Jan 8, 2006)

ballocks said:


> honestly, v, i'm not asking facetiously, but did you even see the game? i find it hard to understand how anyone could get "in his face" for what he did.
> 
> i'll just write this for some people who didn't see the game but only that highlight on sportsdesk or whatever: when bosh got called for the foul, and for the ~ 90 second sequence that followed it, the stadium was a _morgue_. i felt devastated myself. i felt like i was on some of the heaviest drugs i've ever taken in my life, staring at the screen like a zombie. i got the feeling that the arena was feeling similar. there was nothing left in the tank.
> 
> ...


damn man i wanted to comment on ur post but adhir1 said everythign i wanted to. amazing, i got shivers reading it. simply great post.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ballocks said:


> honestly, v, i'm not asking facetiously, but did you even see the game? i find it hard to understand how anyone could get "in his face" for what he did.
> 
> i'll just write this for some people who didn't see the game but only that highlight on sportsdesk or whatever: when bosh got called for the foul, and for the ~ 90 second sequence that followed it, the stadium was a _morgue_. i felt devastated myself. i felt like i was on some of the heaviest drugs i've ever taken in my life, staring at the screen like a zombie. i got the feeling that the arena was feeling similar. there was nothing left in the tank.
> 
> ...


This is a brilliant post. For someone like me who only watched the game or highlights of the game, this post actually makes the me (the reader) feel how that particular moment felt for the fans there at the ACC. Very well written. :cheers:


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

One Question folks:

Does Nav Bhattia still come to games?

He was that Sikh guy with the turban, who was at like ever single game, and he'd always throw his towel in the air during FT, i envy'd him cause his courtside tickets for every game


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Game of the year?


Nah, even though it was an exciting game, nothing tops the Raptors/Nets game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

about time we win a game like this, i love Chris' passion and did anyone else hear what he said to the ref when he T'd him up? that was classic


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Lets not get carried away folks. 'defining game of Bosh's career'? No.

That Kings team is bad. They remind me a lot of the Hawks of 2-3 years ago who had JTerry, GRob, SAR, and Ratliff. Nice names with good stats but a horrible, horrible team.

And we were catching them in a bad stretch on the road with no time to practice and get Artest worked into the system. His one on one stuff is not a good fit right now.

I thought the game was pretty boring until midway through the 3rd, and into the 4th Q the energy picked up dramatically from both teams. Like a switch going on.

Jose, Joey, and Charlie were all going well tonight.

It's funny to hear Leo make excuses for Pape Sow's total lack of rebounding, saying that the stat can be misleading. Not for Hoffa though. Pape is playing double the minutes of Hoff and can't even match the rebounding production. The one single rebound he got today was after it bounced on the floor.

We got killed on the boards and our starting C has 1 in 20 minutes. That's not good. Pretty clear he is not our answer at C.

Kenny Thomas and Brad Miller combine for 35 points on only 17 shots with 21 rebounds. Kings should have pounded the ball inside all game with those guys, plus SAR, Skinner, and Artest in the post. Didn't they watch the MIL game?

And people criticize our coaching.

Exciting ending and a much needed win to keep this season from spinning out of control. But that's all it was. A wasted opportunity in January.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

NJ+VC said:


> One Question folks:
> 
> Does Nav Bhattia still come to games?
> 
> He was that Sikh guy with the turban, who was at like ever single game, and he'd always throw his towel in the air during FT, i envy'd him cause his courtside tickets for every game


He was there, he was talking to Ron Artest before the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> It's funny to hear Leo make excuses for Pape Sow's total lack of rebounding, saying that the stat can be misleading. Not for Hoffa though. Pape is playing double the minutes of Hoff and can't even match the rebounding production. The one single rebound he got today was after it bounced on the floor.


It's also funny hearing you constantly making excuses for Hoffa. Yes, Sow is not nearly as good of a rebounder as Hoffa yet, but look at the number of blocks he's getting; In 82 minutes this year, Sow has 7 blocks. In 441 minutes this year, Hoffa has 5.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i think ppl are allowing pape sow to develop because:

1) he has the athleticism and can be intimidating to play against when u have someone in ur grill the entire game
2) wasn't the #8 overall pick in the draft, and i think that's where ppl draw the line between hoff and sow.

to me, it seems that hoff wasnt worth the 8th overall pick, and that if we had drafted sow 8th overall, we would be praising hoffa for his ability. however, since hoff was drafted 8th overall, many expectations come from him, and for now, it seems as though sow and hoff aren't that much different in terms of impact on this team.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't make any excuses for Hoff. He clearly isn't a great starting C either.

But you have to compare what options you have. IMO Hoff is the better starting C, among our young guys. That isn't saying much since every other young guy is a natural PF and physically overmatched at C. Sow is too small to play C effectively.

Blocked shots mean nothing if you only get 1 or 2 a game but go after 15 and put yourself totally out of position. And if you knock it out of bounds it really means nothing. Jumping around like a madman is not great defensive technique. Hoff doesn't try for blocked shots very often, because he doesn't have the reach, and that is why he gets better position for boxouts and rebounds.

Sow is the better offensive player, which is a big surprise given Hoff's college stats, but he too is getting stuffed down low by bigger guys the last 2 games. Sow is also much better on the perimeter D, doubling or showing on screens. But overall he just isn't producing or helping the team much at all.

Its no coincidence that Bosh's rebounds are down and we are getting destroyed inside lately without Hoff, and with Pape playing big minutes. In the end you have to judge a player based on results and how he helps or hurts the team.

Sow just isn't getting it done.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yes, Sow is not nearly as good of a rebounder as Hoffa yet, but look at the number of blocks he's getting; In 82 minutes this year, Sow has 7 blocks. In 441 minutes this year, Hoffa has 5.


Isn't there a fine line to be drawn though?

You've mentioned how Sow is not at Hoffa's level in rebounding stakes, so it's somewhat acceptable to see Hoffa put up better numbers on the boards than Pape. Yet I would have thought that, on that same level, Pape is generally considered the dominant blocker out of the two (Hoffa is not nearly half the blocker that Pape is) and is therefore, quite logically, blocking that many more shots.

As nice as Pape has been since he's moved into the line-up, I think people need to remember how different both these guys are. Hoff's never going to bring the athleticism, energy, and shot-altering ability to the team as well as Pape is. Likewise, I don't think Pape will ever fill that void of a big-bodied, inside presence since Hoffa has left the team.


----------

